# This Saturday Down South



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

Come on out for some fun this Saturday at Down South Offroad park in Crosby. 
We should hit the gate between 10 and 11am for some trail riding and then the Kevin Fowler concert that evening.

Here is a link for the concert info
http://downsouthoffroad.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/KEVINFOWLER-flyer.pdf

hopefully we can get a 2cool group together out there for some fun.

If your gonna be there shoot me a PM and we can arrange a meeting spot


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Dude, my group is huge lol


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

My bad boy


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

The wifes, I just put her some doors on


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*doors*

what she need doors for? lol
Nothing asnice as your rides but I do have a couple atv's I like to play around on.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

dabossgonzo said:


> what she need doors for? lol
> Nothing asnice as your rides but I do have a couple atv's I like to play around on.


Atv's you like to play around on? Hmm me too:biggrin:


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Awesome Joey!! that last picture looks like you're surfing.:cheers:


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*blast*



Hotrod said:


> Dude, my group is huge lol


 Hotrod had a blast partying and riding with your group... awesome bunch of guys and gals!


----------

